
Discus: Outsource MVP development vs. tech partner - eekay
https://www.quora.com/Should-I-outsource-a-website-app-completion-to-software-developers-already-or-should-I-find-a-tech-person-as-a-partner-first-to-finish-the-app-MVP/answer/Edwin-Klesman-1?ch=10&share=1a9b7ab0&srid=N8UR
======
tobyhede
If you have strong technical oversight that can align outsourced development
to your technology strategy then it can work.

I've worked with many non-technical founders saddled with a surprisingly
expensive outsourced MVP weighed down by poor architectural choices or tech
debt that limits future growth.

